
The Crypto World Has Been Turning into a Ponzi Scheme - sr2
https://cointelegraph.com/news/crypto-world-has-been-turning-into-ponzi-scheme-opinion
======
Finnucane
Turning into? It wasn't always? Since the dawn of civilization, people have
looked for the magical formula to turn base metals into gold--to create wealth
out of nothing, for no real work or creation of value. Maybe the latest
iteration of Rumplestilskin's spinning wheel will turn out to be more real
than past attempts, but personally I am dubious.

